

[Feature Request] Display absolute time along with the relative time - aj

Can we get the absolute time an article was submitted instead of relative time?<p>I keep HN (Both the new and the top headlines page) open in tabs in my browser. When I return to the tabs after a while, all stories are 5, 7, 8, 10 minutes old but from when?<p>Can the absolute time a post was submitted be displayed as well so that we do not lose track of where we were in the list?<p>Thanks
======
mooism2
There's a feature request link at the bottom of this page. Use it.

